# Bota Shpirtërore > Agnosticizëm dhe ateizëm >  Hebraizmi VS Krishterimit & Islamit

## EuroStar1

Te krishteret i quajn vellezert e medhej hebrenjet, ndersa keta te fundit nuk u njohin fare as dhiaten e re dhe as kishen ne menyre kategorike, bile as Jezusin.

Mendimi i hebrejve eshte se Mesia ( Jezusi ) akoma nuk ka ardhur.

Nese feja e krishtere e ka prejardhjen nga hebrejt dhe ne dhijaten e vjeter, dhe po keta hebrej e mohojne Jezusin dhe dhiaten e re, atehere lind pyetja kujt i besojne te krishteret ? Mos jane gabim apo cfare.

Ketu lind edhe nje problem tjeter : ISLAMI ! 

Keta te fundit besojne gjithashtu ne Jezusin, jo si Zot por si Profet. Mirpo na del perseri problemi i mosnjohjes nga ana e hebrejve si Zot apo profet, meqe atyre i eshte bere shpallja. Keshtu qe i bie qe edhe islami te jete i bazuar gabim ne dhijaten e re. 

Pra ne menyre te thjeshte po te mendojme si hebrejte i bie qe feja e krishtere nuk ekziston, poashtu automatikisht dhe islami.

Jam shume kurioz te dije se si ekzistojne keto fe kur vete perhapsit e fese monoteiste nuk i njohin dhe i shperfillin

----------


## fisniku-student

Ka nje ndryshim kur behet fjal per islamin ne kete treshe qe ti ke permend, sepse islami flet per egzistencen si te krishterizmit (ithtaret e librit) ashtu edhe te hebreizmit, mirpo ne rolin korrektues duke deklaruar se jan fe qe thelbesisht kan devijuar nga parimet baze te tyre.

Une per vete besoj se si te krishteret ashtu edhe hebrejt, me shum jan agnosticist se sa besimtar. Nese flasim me konkretisht 99% te anetareve te krishter ne forum jan agnosticista.

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Te krishteret i quajn vellezert e medhej hebrenjet, ndersa keta te fundit nuk u njohin fare as dhiaten e re dhe as kishen ne menyre kategorike, bile as Jezusin.
> 
> Mendimi i hebrejve eshte se Mesia ( Jezusi ) akoma nuk ka ardhur.
> 
> Nese feja e krishtere e ka prejardhjen nga hebrejt dhe ne dhijaten e vjeter, dhe po keta hebrej e mohojne Jezusin dhe dhiaten e re, atehere lind pyetja kujt i besojne te krishteret ? Mos jane gabim apo cfare.
> 
> Ketu lind edhe nje problem tjeter : ISLAMI ! 
> 
> Keta te fundit besojne gjithashtu ne Jezusin, jo si Zot por si Profet. Mirpo na del perseri problemi i mosnjohjes nga ana e hebrejve si Zot apo profet, meqe atyre i eshte bere shpallja. Keshtu qe i bie qe edhe islami te jete i bazuar gabim ne dhijaten e re. 
> ...


mirdita, 

vet cifutet i vertetojn fete vijuese pasiqe ata duke u bazuar ne shkrimet e fese se tyre pa dyshim presin "mesias" te rradhes !!!.....per kete arsye edhe ishin te pranishem ne tokat arabe, gjegjesisht ne yathrib (ashtu quhej Medinja me heret), ngase ne ate toke e pritnin mesiasin. E kur "arabi" MUhamed tha se une jam pejgamberi i Zotit, edhe ate nuk e besuan.....medinenset bashkkohore te Muhamedit, gjegjesisht ne historine islame te quajtur "ansar", duke ju referuar mu "besimiit" te cifuteve u binden ne Muhamedin, pra, ishin mu qytetaret e medines, te cilet duke i ndegjuar "pritjtet" e cifuteve mbi ardhjen e nje mesiasi ne kete vend, e identifikuan Muhamedin si pejgamberin qe e pritnin cifutet !!!.......pak a shume ishin cifutet e medines me referimet e tyre mbi pejgamberin e ardhshem arsyeja per fillimin e islamit "politik", ajo i inspiroj dhe inkurajoj arabet e medines te perkrahin Muhamedin....."bani izrailet" jane popull i zgjedhur, e jo populli i vetem me "fe" monoteiste.....gjith popujt sipas doktrines islame kane patur "pejgamber", qe i kane thirur njerezit e tyre ne besim te Zotit te "vetem"....

tung

----------


## EuroStar1

> mirdita, 
> 
> vet cifutet i vertetojn fete vijuese pasiqe ata duke u bazuar ne shkrimet e fese se tyre pa dyshim presin "mesias" te rradhes !!!.....per kete arsye edhe ishin te pranishem ne tokat arabe, gjegjesisht ne yathrib (ashtu quhej Medinja me heret), ngase ne ate toke e pritnin mesiasin. E kur "arabi" MUhamed tha se une jam pejgamberi i Zotit, edhe ate nuk e besuan.....medinenset bashkkohore te Muhamedit, gjegjesisht ne historine islame te quajtur "ansar", duke ju referuar mu "besimiit" te cifuteve u binden ne Muhamedin, pra, ishin mu qytetaret e medines, te cilet duke i ndegjuar "pritjtet" e cifuteve mbi ardhjen e nje mesiasi ne kete vend, e identifikuan Muhamedin si pejgamberin qe e pritnin cifutet !!!.......pak a shume ishin cifutet e medines me referimet e tyre mbi pejgamberin e ardhshem arsyeja per fillimin e islamit "politik", ajo i inspiroj dhe inkurajoj arabet e medines te perkrahin Muhamedin....."bani izrailet" jane popull i zgjedhur, e jo populli i vetem me "fe" monoteiste.....gjith popujt sipas doktrines islame kane patur "pejgamber", qe i kane thirur njerezit e tyre ne besim te Zotit te "vetem"....
> 
> tung


Dmth prisnin Muhamedin si Mesiha ? Po Jezusin ?

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Dmth prisnin Muhamedin si Mesiha ? Po Jezusin ?


....ata e prisnin asaj kohe sikur e presin edhe sot....nuk u kenaqen as me Isaun as me Muhamedin.....por nuk prishi pune qe ne te dy rastet te perfitoje si krishterimi, ashtu edhe islami.....cifutet e yathribit/medines pritnin ne ato vise "mesiasin", nga kjo u frymzuan banoret e medines, te cilet me "mesiasin" qe e pritnin cifutet ne fakt e identifikuan Muhamedin....dhe keshtu filloj perkrahja e tyre e cila kulminoj ne shpernguljen e muslimaneve nga mekka ne medine, "hixhretin", i cili eshte pikenisja e kalendarit musliman, me kete, e islamit politik.....

Pra, ndash per te krishteret, ndash per muslimanet, nuk prish pune, se cifutet nuk i pranojn pejgamberet e tyre.

tung

----------


## Rina_87

Jo me ke keqkuptuar, se tani e pata fjala pikerisht per mesian qe po e presin hebrenjte. 

Dhe, ketu do ta rregullojme ate ceshtjen tjeter qe po e permend ti, nuk kemi nevoje te zhvendosemi per ti kthyer gjerat ne vend sic ishin dikur!

----------


## Rina_87

Po ju pat ardhe mendoj mesiah superior, Jesus Krishti, qe sipas fese eshte prej profeteve me superior, por ja qe nuk e diten e tani jane duke pritur kot, ma merr mendja apo jo mafija ?

Se ndoshta ti e din se je pak i lidhur me hebrej me duket ne baze te avatareve

----------


## MafiaWarz

> Po ju pat ardhe mendoj mesiah superior, Jesus Krishti, qe sipas fese eshte prej profeteve me superior, por ja qe nuk e diten e tani jane duke pritur kot, ma merr mendja apo jo mafija ?
> 
> Se ndoshta ti e din se je pak i lidhur me hebrej me duket ne baze te avatareve


Sipas ciles fe eshte profet superior? me shkurt kush te tha ty qe Jesu Krishtin e pranojn Hebrejet si profet?

----------


## Rina_87

> Sipas ciles fe eshte profet superior? me shkurt kush te tha ty qe Jesu Krishtin e pranojn Hebrejet si profet?


A di ti te lexosh shqip? A? Ik tash mos shit dengla ketu!


Dhe le te jete hera e fundit qe ti me keto lojnat e tua me drejtohesh mua! Ne fakt, le te jete hera e fundit qe me drejtohesh ne cfaredo menyre . 

*A kuptove?!  .. Kuptova thuj!* 


Qashtutne

----------


## Vidasusi

> ...sipas te dhenave historike JO....por i ke ne indi/tibet do vise ku gjinia jote eshte superiore (sundon matriarhati)......roli i burrit dhe gruas eshte reciprok krahas kultures monoteiste....atje pra martohet gruaja me plot burra, e jo anasjelltas (polyandrie).....per Allah nuk te rrej.....cila femer e ndjen vetveten te nenshfrytezuar (boreout), ka mundesi ta provoje fatin tek ta.......e ndoshta na behesh mbretereshe atje, boss.......me ne fund, dalai lama.....
> 
> tungi


Në Tibet (po edhe në shumë vende tjera) egiziston një traditë e tillë, gjegjësisht e njohur si POLIANDRI, ku një grua është e martuar me më shumë burra, gjegjësisht, ajo martohet me 2-3 vllezërit e një shtëpie. POR, kjo nuk d.m.th. se atje sundon matrijarhati! 
Është vetëm një traditë, që sipas besimit të atyre popujve, është mjaft efikas, pasi që vllezërit nuk ndahen nga shtëpia, kur njëri vlla duhet të largohet nga shtëpia për punë, e lë gruan në duart e vllaut/burrit tjetër, pasuria mbetet e pandarë, pasi që të gjithë fëmijët llogariten si vllezër. 

... megjithatë, prap sundon burri, e jo gruaja!

----------


## TetovaMas

> Te krishteret i quajn vellezert e medhej hebrenjet, ndersa keta te fundit nuk u njohin fare as dhiaten e re dhe as kishen ne menyre kategorike, bile as Jezusin.
> 
> Mendimi i hebrejve eshte se Mesia ( Jezusi ) akoma nuk ka ardhur.
> 
> Nese feja e krishtere e ka prejardhjen nga hebrejt dhe ne dhijaten e vjeter, dhe po keta hebrej e mohojne Jezusin dhe dhiaten e re, atehere lind pyetja kujt i besojne te krishteret ? Mos jane gabim apo cfare.
> 
> Ketu lind edhe nje problem tjeter : ISLAMI ! 
> 
> Keta te fundit besojne gjithashtu ne Jezusin, jo si Zot por si Profet. Mirpo na del perseri problemi i mosnjohjes nga ana e hebrejve si Zot apo profet, meqe atyre i eshte bere shpallja. Keshtu qe i bie qe edhe islami te jete i bazuar gabim ne dhijaten e re. 
> ...


*Pershendetje !! Hebrejte ishin ai popull qe e lane krijesat e Zotit  ne hasmeri. Ekziston mundesia qe te tre fete me te medha i shpiken jahudite per interesat dhe propagandat e tyre .Ne kete raste kemi te bejme edhe me nacionalizem fetare ,ku hebrejte beni israilet veten e tyre e quajne si popull i zgjedhur nga Zoti.

Shembull : Kushe po i bene ,dhe kush i beri ,me se shumti dredhi njerezimit ?? Hebrejte .

Aktualishte dhe nga ekzistenca e tyre e me hershme ,fete ishin shendruare ne parti politike dhe te ashpersuara ndermjet njera tjetres, ne vende qe keto fe qe besojne ne nje Zote, te vetem te kene harmoni ndermjet veti,ata  nga ekzistenca e tyre vetem gjake jane duke derdhur ne toke.*

----------


## qeveriablu

> [B]Pershendetje !! Hebrejte ishin ai popull qe e lane krijesat e Zotit  ne hasmeri. Ekziston mundesia qe te tre fete me te medha i shpiken jahudite per interesat dhe propagandat e tyre .


Ne rradhe te pare ky shkrimi yt eshte antisemitizem  dhe sipas rregullave forumeske duhesh denuar.Hebrenjet ishin ata qe shpiken Monoteizmin-besim ne nje Zot dhe fete tjera si krishterimi dhe Islami jane vetem variante te ketij besimi Hebre.Edhe krishterimin krijuan Hebrejet ndersa Islami eshte origjinal nga prejarrdhja e autorit- eshte e krijuar nga Muhamedi por e tera eshte ndertuar mbi mitologjin Hebreje.



> Shembull : Kushe po i bene ,dhe kush i beri ,me se shumti dredhi njerezimit ?? Hebrejte .


Hebrenjet nuk i bene asnje dredhi njerezimit por vetem kontribut kolosal ne fushat e shkences,artit,kultures dhe ekonomise.Asnje popull ne kete bote nuk i dha me shume njerezimit dhe per kete duhet respektuar kete popull te vogel por gjenial.Edhe besimi i yt Islam rrjedh prej tyre  :rrotullo syte:  por ti ke indinjate sepse i rrine mbi koke Arabeve te tu-e kjo eshte dic tjeter !

----------


## qeveriablu

> Pra, ndash per te krishteret, ndash per muslimanet, nuk prish pune, se cifutet nuk i pranojn pejgamberet e tyre.


Si Hebrenjet nuk i pranojne te derguarit e tyre "pejgamberet".Ateistet Hebre me siguri po,por Sinagoga ne baze te cilave mesime funksionon.Mbi mesimet e profeteve Hebre Mojsie,Noa,Ezekiel,Abraham,Isak,Solomon,Davidi,Jer  emija etj. Hebrenjet ne fakt nuk pranojne vetem "pejgamberin" nga rradhet e tyre Isusin nga Nazareti dhe natyrisht Muhamedin.Per kete te fundit nuk kane faj nuk eshte fare pjestar i popullit te tyre,ka mbledhur "thermit qe kane rene nga sofra Hebreje"  :ngerdheshje:  dhe ka krijuar nje religjion te ri .

----------


## Nuh Musa

> Si Hebrenjet nuk i pranojne te derguarit e tyre "pejgamberet".Ateistet Hebre me siguri po,por Sinagoga ne baze te cilave mesime funksionon.Mbi mesimet e profeteve Hebre Mojsie,Noa,Ezekiel,Abraham,Isak,Solomon,Davidi,Jer  emija etj. Hebrenjet ne fakt nuk pranojne vetem "pejgamberin" nga rradhet e tyre Isusin nga Nazareti dhe natyrisht Muhamedin.Per kete te fundit nuk kane faj nuk eshte fare pjestar i popullit te tyre,ka mbledhur "thermit qe kane rene nga sofra Hebreje"  dhe ka krijuar nje religjion te ri .


....mund te jete, mund te mos jete, al aksa qendron permbi vendin me te shenjte te cifuteve.....jerusalemi historikisht nga pushtimi i muslimaneve nepermjet te Omerit (halifi i 3-te) deri ne ditet e sodit njeh "nderprerje" te sundimit diku 200 vjet (me gjith kete gjysemsundimin e diteve tona), dhe keto dite tamam per ate edhe debatohet ne OKB...gjith ankthi qe e ka kapluar boten ne lidhje me "islamiket" bertheme e ka mu ate "fajksh" vend........pra, per nje "njeri" qe eshte sherbyer me "thermi", rrezulltati eshte jashttokesore, apo ???

Sa filloj te te "dua", prap me hidheron me shfaqjen e nervit "hedonist" qe ke.....aiiii, mos bre kumanovare....benu pak me i ftohte....as ti e as une nuk perfitojm asgje, por nuk ka nevoje ti perdhunojm realitetet historike dhe aktuale, e nese e bejm ate, perse ???.....qe per vikend te ndihesh i "qete" shpirterisht ???, jaaaaa, e fola nje fjale te madhe.....e ne fakt, e shpalon vetem vetveten dhe kuptimin tend te kufizuar mbi gjera qe jane per te "rriturit"......mos u mer me cifutet, ata e kane baben e tyre qe perkujdeset per ta, e ai quhet "arab"....jane edhe nje fare, nje gjak, nje xhins...


tungi

----------


## qeveriablu

> ...gjith ankthi qe e ka kapluar boten ne lidhje me "islamiket" bertheme e ka mu ate "fajksh" vend........pra, per nje "njeri" qe eshte sherbyer me "thermi", rrezulltati eshte jashttokesore, apo ???


E vertet Nuh,egzistimi i xhamise se Al Aksa ne vendin e Tempullit te vjeter Hebre eshte "Hale ne sy" per Jevrejet  dhe te tjeret antiIslamik.Mos eshte ky vullneti i "Zotit" qe ne ate vend te shenjet te egzistoj edhe sot xhamija e jo kisha apo tempulli i vjeter hebre ???
Kam nje shok Hebre i cili eshte njeri i shkelqyer dhe thote qe sa here shkoj ne Jeruzalem nga asnje pozite e qytetit nuk mund ti ikesh kupoles se xhamise ,shihet nga te gjitha pozitat  :buzeqeshje:  ndersa neve na ka ngeluar vetem "thermit" nje mur ku sot qajme  :ngerdheshje: 



> Sa filloj te te "dua", prap me hidheron me shfaqjen e nervit "hedonist" qe ke.....aiiii, mos bre kumanovare....benu pak me i ftohte....as ti e as une nuk perfitojm asgje, por nuk ka nevoje ti perdhunojm realitetet historike dhe aktuale, e nese e bejm ate, perse ???.....qe per vikend te ndihesh i "qete" shpirterisht ???, jaaaaa, e fola nje fjale te madhe.....e ne fakt, e shpalon vetem vetveten dhe kuptimin tend te kufizuar mbi gjera qe jane per te "rriturit"......mos u mer me cifutet, ata e kane baben e tyre qe perkujdeset per ta, e ai quhet "arab"....jane edhe nje fare, nje gjak, nje xhins...


Jo Nuho,une nuk perjetoj hedonizem (e ke fjalen per kenaqesi ? ) me shkrimet antireligjioze njejte do i sulmoja edhe te krishteret dhe Jevrejet.Marr pjese ketu sepse ne kete nenforum behet "dasma" "muhabeti".Ja te hap nje teme nga profesioni im medicina te themi "Colitisi ulceroz -preventiva dhe sherimi" te merr mendja qe do paraqitet dikush,une te them - askush.
Nuk ka nevoje per hidherim,neqoftese perdor ne fund te fjalise icona te qeshjes p.sh. kjo (  :ngerdheshje:  ) don te thote qe je duke bere bisede te shlire.Me merr mendja qe provokimet e buta dhe ironit e holla nuk e lendojn askend dhe do ishte forumi monoton neqoftese shkruajm vetem shkrime turbo -intelektuale.Shkruaj nga inspirimi momental dhe sinqerisht,do te beheshim qesharak neqoftese nje post do e pergatiteshim 2-3 ore qe te paraqitemi ketu gjoja si intelektual....kujt i hyne kjo ne pune....

Une me merr mendja qe nuk shtreberoj fakte.P.sh. Ti thua qe Jevrejet nuk i pranojne "te derguarit" e tyre nga ana e zotit qe nuk eshte e vertet -shtreberim i kujt eshte kjo i imi apo i yti .Une nuk kam njohuri te kufizuara dhe lirisht mund te marr pjese ne bisedat e juaja te te "rriturrve".Prej kur "te rriturrit" jane me te ditur.....

Arabet perkujdesen per Jevrejet,nuk e kuptoj cka don te thuash ....e ajo qe jane te dy palet popuj Semit ke te drejte......por Arabet jane me poshte sepse jane pasarrdhes te sherbetores se Abrahamit .... hehehehe

----------


## IslamInfo

Sipas te gjitha feve Zoti i Lartesuar e ka krijuar njeriun nga Ademi dhe Hava, pastaj jane shtuar njerezit ne toke dhe kohe pas kohe Zoti u ka derguar disa njerez te cilet do t'i ripertrinin mesimet e Zotit dhe do te kthenin njerezit ne besimin e drejte monoteist, i cili eshte adhurimi vetem i Krijuesit dhe kalimi i kesaj jete ne baze te mesimeve hyjnore ne menyre qe te hyjn ne Xhenet. 

Dhe kjo ka qene mesimi baze i te gjithe profeteve, edhepse ne disa ligje praktike kane ndryshuar nga njeri ne tjetrin per shkak te rrethanave dhe kohes ne te cilen kane jetuar. 

Andaj vargu i profeteve edhe sipas hebrejve ka filluar qe nga Ademi a.s. dhe edhe sipas tyre dhe krishtereve dhe muslimaneve Musai ka qene profet. 

Edhe hebrejt edhe krishteret edhe muslimanet besojn se jo te gjithe profetet kane qene hebrej, dihet shume mire se Ademi, Nuhu, e te tjere skane qene hebrej, andaj mohimi i hebrejve te profeteve pas Musait, si Isau vetem pse ka lind nga nje nene pa baba dhe Muhamedi vetem pse ska qene hebre, eshte mohim qe vete parimet dhe besimet e tyre e kundershtojn. 

Sepse Ademi as nuk ishte hebre e as nuk kishte prind mirepo edhe hebrejt besojn ne te si profet. Shembulli i Ademit eshte argument kunder mohimit te tyre ne menyren me te mire. 

Pastaj sipas te gjitha librave qiellor hebrejt e kundershtuan edhe Musain te cilit ata tash pasi qe e kane koruptuar librin e tij pretendojn se i besojn. 

Ata pasi qe Musai shkoj ta merte librin Teurat nga Zoti e adhuruan vicin, pastaj nuk e degjuan urdherin e tij qe te hyjn ne vendin e shejte sepse ishin popull frikacak, pastaj thane Zoti eshte i varfer, pastaj nuk e respektuan urdherin per ta there lopen te cilen i urdheroi Musai po talleshin deri ne fund, e pastaj e theren. 

Pra hebrejt sipas te gjitha librave jane popull rebelues ndaj te gjithe profeteve. 

Kurse fakti se te gjithe profetet Musai, Isau, Muhammedi e te tjere i kane pasuar mesimet e ngjashme nuk do te thote se i kane kopjuar nga njeni-tjetri, po perkundrazi ky eshte argument i qarte se ata burimin e kane pasur te njejte. 

Sa i perket bazave ne te cilat bazohen Hebraizmi dhe Krishterizmi i sotem, ato jane baza te pavertetuara historikisht, kane pesuar ndryshime, kane versione te ndryshme kunderthenese dhe kane elemente idhujtarie ne to, andaj asnjera prej atyre bazave nuk mund te konsiderohet si argument. 

Kurse Kurani eshte i vetmi liber i vertetuar historikisht, eshte vetem nje verzion, eshte shkruar ne kohen e profetit, permban me qindra te verteta shkencore dhe historike, gje e cila ka shkaktuar qe shume shkenctar ta pranojn islamin pasiqe e kane kuptuar se zbulimi i tyre eshte permendur ne Kuran para 1400 viteve. 

Pra, mohimi i krishtereve dhe hebrejve te profeteve pas atyre qe ata i pranuan pasi ua korruptuan librat e tyre pas vdekjes se tyre te profetit Muhamed eshte tejet i pavlefshem dhe ska nevoje as te diskutohet sepse ata skane as nje citat te vetem se sdo te kete profet tjeter pas profetit te tyre, perkundrazi citatet jane te shumta ne Bibel se Isau ka treguar se do te vij shpetuesi pas tij i cili do ta rikthej njerezimin ne bazat e shendosha. 

Merreni lexojeni Ungjillin e Bernabes do t'i shihni citatet me syte e tu. 

Andaj njerezit e mencur te botes nuk bazohen ne Bibel sepse zinxhiri i transmetimit te saj nuk arrine deri tek profeti te cilit i mvishet dhe ka shume versione gje qe tregon se eshte korruptuar nga dora e njeriut.

----------


## IslamInfo



----------


## toni77_toni

> Te krishteret i quajn vellezert e medhej hebrenjet, ndersa keta te fundit nuk u njohin fare as dhiaten e re dhe as kishen ne menyre kategorike, bile as Jezusin.
> 
> Mendimi i hebrejve eshte se Mesia ( Jezusi ) akoma nuk ka ardhur.
> 
> Nese feja e krishtere e ka prejardhjen nga hebrejt dhe ne dhijaten e vjeter, dhe po keta hebrej e mohojne Jezusin dhe dhiaten e re, atehere lind pyetja kujt i besojne te krishteret ? Mos jane gabim apo cfare.


EuroStar1, Besëlidhja e Vjetër është Besëlidhje ne mes te Zotit me një populli te caktuar dhe kohë te caktuar, quhet Beslidhja e e Vjeter me popullin hebrenj dhe për ketë Kisha katolike ka shumë respekt.. Shkrimet e Shenjta kanë folur shumë për ardhjen e Krishtit, ato shkrime mbajnë të shkruara fjalët e profetëve të Izraelit, që parashikonin ardhjen e Jezus Krishtit, qindra vjet para lindjes së Tij. 

Besëlidhja Vjetër, ka të shkruara nga autor të ndryshme gjatë një periudhe shekullore, përmbajtje të më shumë se 300 profecive nga profet të ndryshëm që përshkruajnë ardhjen e MESISË (Krishtit). Të gjitha këto detaje u bënë realitet dhe janë te shkruara ne Besëlidhjen e Re, duke përfshirë këtu lindjen e Jezusit të mbinatyrshme, jetën e Tij të pa mëkat, mrekullitë e Jezusit qe realisht janë të shumta, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit BIBLIK.

Çka ndodhi?, Udhëheqes fetar - Hebrenjtë dështuan sepse nuk e pranuan Krishtin. Për ndryshe, Besëlidhja e Re – ardhja e Krishtit dhe mishërimi I Tij, te gjitha ato qe janë te përshkruara ne Besëlidhjen e Re, janë përmbushje e premtimeve profetike qe përmbante B.V, të gjitha këto detaje u bënë realitet dhe gjithçka përfundoj me ardhjen e Krishtit. Kush besoj dhe beson – e ka JETEN. 

Thuhet se Hebrenjtë nuk besuan, ama harrojnë se Krishti – Njeri kishte gjak hebrenji, Nëna  e Tij – Maria, Jozefi, Apostujt dhe nxënësit dhe ndjeksit e Tij, Martirët e parë te Krishtit, pa dyshim, te gjithë ishin vet HEBRENJË, dhan jeten - vdiqen per arsye te Krishtit.  dhe këta janë ata qe shpallen LAJMIN  e gëzueshëm – UNGJILLIN per ardhjen Krishtit.

Ata qe dështuan ne ketë rast janë feja, BESIMI zyrtar I hebrenjve, pra mësues dhe shpjegues te ligjit, farizenjë dhe priftërinjtë zyrtar qe realisht deri ne ardhjen e Jezusit, ata folën ne emër te Besëlidhjes se Zotit me popullin e Tij qe u kishte premtuar – tash premtimi I plotësua, erdhi Zoti nder njerëz duke përmbushur premtimin për mishërimin e Zotit-ardhjen e MESISË, kështu qe me Jezusin gjithçka aperfundoj. Perefeundoj Beslidhja me nje popull te caktuar dh ene nje periudhe te caktuar qe ishte e vulosur me gjakune e nje qengji, e tash, pas ardhjes se Jezusit - Beslidhja e Re, per te gjithë popujt qe i besojnë, BES-LIDHJE e vulosur me gjakun e Krishtit:
_“Ky kelk është Besëlidhja e Re në gjakun tim që derdhet për ju. ”_

Për ndryshe, edhe për ketë pyetje tende, nëse lexojmë Ungjillin e Krishtit, mund te mësojmë se Jezusi nuk na ka lënë pa ndonjë përgjigje për ata qe kanë vullnet për të kuptuar, Krishti nëpërmes një shëmbëlltyre e shpjegon kjartë kështu qe besoj se mund te kuptosh sadopak.


*Shëmbëlltyra e vreshtarëve vrastarë*

_Atëherë zuri t’i tregojë popullit këtë shëmbëlltyrë:

“Një njeri mbolli një vresht, ua dha vreshtarëve përgjysmë dhe u nis në rrugë për një kohë të gjatë.

Kur erdhi koha, dërgoi një shërbëtor te vreshtarët për t’i dhënë pjesën e prodhimit të vreshtit. Por vreshtarët e rrahën shërbëtorin dhe e nisën duarthatë. Atëherë ai dërgoi një shërbëtor tjetër. Por ata edhe atë e rrahën, e çnderuan dhe e përcollën duarthatë. Dërgoi edhe të tretin. Mirëpo ata edhe atë e plagosën dhe e dëbuan jashtë._

*Atëherë i zoti i vreshtit tha:* _‘Çka të bëj? Po dërgoj djalin tim ‑ djalin e dishirit. Ndaj tij, të paktën, do të kenë nderim!’_
_
Por vreshtarët, kur e panë, zunë të pleqërojnë me vete e thanë: ‘Ky është trashëgimtari. Ta vrasim që pasuria të na mbesë neve!’ E qitën jashtë vreshtit dhe e vranë._

*Ç’do t’u bëjë, tani, i zoti i vreshtit?* Do të vijë e do t’i vrasë vreshtarët e vreshtën do t’ua japë të tjerëve.”

Ata, kur e dëgjuan, thanë: “Prite, Zot!”

*Por Jezusi*  _i përshkoi me shikim dhe u tha:_ _“Po ç’vështrim, pra, ka fjala e Shkrimit të shenjtë:_

_‘Guri që e qitën jashtë përdorimit ndërtuesit erdhi e u bë guri i këndit?’
Kushdo që bie mbi atë gur do të thërmohet e mbi kë të bjerë ai, do ta dërrmojë.”_

_Skribët e kryepriftërinjtë aty për aty dëshironin të vënë dorë në të, por druanin popullin. Fort mirë e morën vesh se për ta e tregoi këtë shëmbëlltyrë._ _(Lk 20; 8-19)_



respekt
toni77

----------


## EuroStar1

> EuroStar1, Besëlidhja e Vjetër është Besëlidhje ne mes te Zotit me një populli te caktuar dhe kohë te caktuar, quhet Beslidhja e e Vjeter me popullin hebrenj dhe për ketë Kisha katolike ka shumë respekt.. Shkrimet e Shenjta kanë folur shumë për ardhjen e Krishtit, ato shkrime mbajnë të shkruara fjalët e profetëve të Izraelit, që parashikonin ardhjen e Jezus Krishtit, qindra vjet para lindjes së Tij. 
> 
> Besëlidhja Vjetër, ka të shkruara nga autor të ndryshme gjatë një periudhe shekullore, përmbajtje të më shumë se 300 profecive nga profet të ndryshëm që përshkruajnë ardhjen e MESISË (Krishtit). Të gjitha këto detaje u bënë realitet dhe janë te shkruara ne Besëlidhjen e Re, duke përfshirë këtu lindjen e Jezusit të mbinatyrshme, jetën e Tij të pa mëkat, mrekullitë e Jezusit qe realisht janë të shumta, vdekjen dhe ringjalljen e Krishtit BIBLIK.
> 
> Çka ndodhi?, Udhëheqes fetar - Hebrenjtë dështuan sepse nuk e pranuan Krishtin. Për ndryshe, Besëlidhja e Re  ardhja e Krishtit dhe mishërimi I Tij, te gjitha ato qe janë te përshkruara ne Besëlidhjen e Re, janë përmbushje e premtimeve profetike qe përmbante B.V, të gjitha këto detaje u bënë realitet dhe gjithçka përfundoj me ardhjen e Krishtit. Kush besoj dhe beson  e ka JETEN. 
> 
> Thuhet se Hebrenjtë nuk besuan, ama harrojnë se Krishti  Njeri kishte gjak hebrenji, Nëna  e Tij  Maria, Jozefi, Apostujt dhe nxënësit dhe ndjeksit e Tij, Martirët e parë te Krishtit, pa dyshim, te gjithë ishin vet HEBRENJË, dhan jeten - vdiqen per arsye te Krishtit.  dhe këta janë ata qe shpallen LAJMIN  e gëzueshëm  UNGJILLIN per ardhjen Krishtit.
> 
> Ata qe dështuan ne ketë rast janë feja, BESIMI zyrtar I hebrenjve, pra mësues dhe shpjegues te ligjit, farizenjë dhe priftërinjtë zyrtar qe realisht deri ne ardhjen e Jezusit, ata folën ne emër te Besëlidhjes se Zotit me popullin e Tij qe u kishte premtuar  tash premtimi I plotësua, erdhi Zoti nder njerëz duke përmbushur premtimin për mishërimin e Zotit-ardhjen e MESISË, kështu qe me Jezusin gjithçka aperfundoj.
> ...


Toni pershendetje. U be kohe qe nuk jemi lexuar dhe me kane munguar diskutimet me ty. Po kaloj ne teme pas kesaj hyrje rrenqethese  :perqeshje: 

Me sa kuptova: Ti thua qe Hebrejt po presin kot mesin e tyre sepse ai ka ardhur dhe ka ikur dhe ai ishte Jesus. OK.

Pse krishterimi vazhdon te kete nje respekt super te vecante per nje "komb" qe nuk beson ne Jesus kadegorikisht ? Nderkohe qe krejt e kunderta per to ( te krishteret ) eshte me Islamin qe e pranojne Jesus-in qe ka ardhur, por e pranojne si profet dhe jo si Zot. 

Kjo e dyta nuk ka shume rendesi por thjesht per muhabet  :buzeqeshje: 

Pra ceshte kjo dashuri e pakuptimte nga te krishteret kundrejt hebrejve blasfemiste ?

----------


## toni77_toni

> Po kaloj ne teme pas kesaj hyrje rrenqethese


ehe, EuroStar1 "rrenqethese" e kuptoj shumë mirë,  :shkelje syri: ama edhe pse asnjëher nuk jemi pajtuar, gjithnjë jemi kuptuar dhe kjo mendoj se ka vlerë.




> Me sa kuptova: Ti thua qe Hebrejt po presin kot mesin e tyre sepse ai ka ardhur dhe ka ikur dhe ai ishte Jesus. OK.


Normal se ata dhe te tjerët qe nuk besuan dhe nuk besojnë se Jezusi eshte Krishti (Mesia), ata janë te deshtuar. Hebrenjët dhe kushdo qe pret nje Krisht tjeter eshte duke e mashtruar vetveten. Krishti erdhi ne botë dhe është shumë e qartë se Jezusi gjatë veprimtarisë së vet, tregon qartë se kush është Ai, thjesht, Jezusi shpalli hapur për veten atribute që i ka vetëm Hyji. Kush besoj besoj kush jo....!




> Pse krishterimi vazhdon te kete nje respekt super te vecante per nje "komb" qe nuk beson ne Jesus kadegorikisht ?


E thash edhe më parë, nuk mendoj se nuk e kan pranuar hebrenjët Jezusin. Pse e them këtë? Krishti kishte gjak hebrenji. Nëna e Tij - Maria ishte hebrenje, Jozefi ishte hebrenjë, Apostujt qe realisht te gjithë vdiqen per Krishtin duke shpallur Jezusin MESI te Hyjit, te gjithë ishin hebrenjë, martirët e parë te Ungjillit te Krishtit ishin hebrenjë..., keshtu qe fetarët zyrtar dhe krerët nuk e pranuan sepse, ne anën tjeter, Krishtin, Ungjillin, Krishtin e ngajllur ia shpallen botes hebrenjët. Heebrëjet ishin ata njerez nepermes te cilve erdhi Krishti dhe Ungjilli i Tij ne botë. Per ndryshe, Kisha Katolike ka respekt edhe per hebrenjët por edhe per islamët, ama per hebrenjët eshte nje respekt i veqant duke pasur parasyshe se Historia e Zotit me njeriun, Historia e Shelbimit i ka fillet dhe bazen ne kete popull.




> Nderkohe qe krejt e kunderta per to ( te krishteret ) eshte me Islamin qe e pranojne Jesus-in qe ka ardhur, por e pranojne si profet dhe jo si Zot.


Jezusi ishte ma shumë se nje profet, gjithsesi Jezusi eshte edhe Profet dhe asnjëher Kisha katolike nuk e mohon kete te vertete, Krishti eshte edhe i drguari i Hyjit, shrebëtor i Hyjit, ishte Profet, Prift dhe krye Prift,  eshte Mesues, eshte Bir i njeriut, eshte Bir i Hyjit, ishte Adami i ri,eshte Mesia (i vajosuri i Hyjit qe dmth KRISHT) eshte Mesia (Krishti ) i premtuar, eshte Fjala e  HYjit, eshte Zoti i Misheruar qe e muar natyren njerzore duke u bë Njreri, eshte ZOT/NJERI.
Por mos harro se besimi Islam nuk e pranon as si profet, sepse ta pranosh dikënd do te thote ti besosh dhe t'i respektossh mesimet e Tij, por keta asnjë mësim as mesazh te Krishtit nuk pranojnë as nuk zbatojnë, e, derisa nuk i pranojnë mesazhet e Krishtit, atëher nuk jane duke e pranuar Krishtin as si njeri e lere ma si nje profet.
Ta pranoj dikush Krishtin vetem si nje profet eshte fyrje e madhe ndaj ZOTIT te GJALLË dhe i SHNJTË. Dhe nese dikush të fyen identitetin e Zotit tend, atëher nuk mendoj se si ka mundesi ta respektosh ti atë, gjithsesi, Kisha katolike respekton besimin Islam edhe pse keta e mohojnë Zotin e VERTETË qe shihet, preket ne Jezusin.

respekt per ju EuroStar1 dhe kaloja mirë
toni77

----------

